# Rock Band Network



## Excitement! (Jul 26, 2009)

Old news by now, BUT I haven't seen any threads discussing it, so let's a-go.
http://www.edge-online.com/news/rock-band-network-announced
Honestly, if this works out, it could be one of the biggest things to happen to music in years. I'm super excited. Anyone interested in putting up some of their own songs?


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 26, 2009)

i so fu**ing cant wait for this XD XD XD XD


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 26, 2009)

Look at any DDR stepfile site to find out that this is a bad idea.


----------



## Aden (Jul 26, 2009)

In before pretentious guitarists maximise the button-pressing sequence difficulty of everything they play in order to appear better than they are. :V


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 26, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Look at any DDR stepfile site to find out that this is a bad idea.



this is only going to be availible to bands who buy the software stuff. the ideas to get more dlc from a wide range of bands, rather than having to ask each band individually and do all the work themselves.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 26, 2009)

Ah! Missed the part where it was bands only.

Of course, that could easily get out of hand anyway. Shitty songs that are too easy, or shitty songs that are too hard? I still can't pass Don't Fear the Reaper expert on drums.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh, this looks exciting. Can't wait for this to open o:


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 27, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> Look at any DDR stepfile site to find out that this is a bad idea.


$100 yearly fee plus peer review process will probably weed the bad shit out.


----------



## Aden (Jul 27, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> $100 yearly fee plus peer review process will probably weed the bad shit out.



Didn't work for the App Store.

\Oh look, another tip calculator? You don't say!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 27, 2009)

It's going to be pretty bad...Not a lot of music I want to play on rock band, being mostly metal, and fucking hard on drums, but the rest of the shit that will follow suit with pop and poppy rock bands.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 27, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It's going to be pretty bad...Not a lot of music I want to play on rock band, being mostly metal, and fucking hard on drums, but the rest of the shit that will follow suit with pop and poppy rock bands.


See, if this all works out, that might all change. With RBN, labels who never had a chance with Harmonix can now put up their entire catalog up on the store (Sub Pop has already pledged their loyalty). Metal labels would be insane not to jump on this, and I'd be totally surpised if they didn't.



Aden said:


> Didn't work for the App Store.


There's a lot more to fuck up with on the iPhone app store, though. We're talking 4 rows of colored notes coming down and mapping those to music. I'm sure it won't be easy, but it's nowhere near as heavy and easy to fuck up as writing a good, creative and totally unique program from the ground up for the iPhone. The first wave or so of independent songs will probably not be great (I feel like labels will take it more cautiously but who knows), but I'm sure people will get the hang of it.


----------

